# Christmas wish.



## squatting dog (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 141233


why are they committing suicide?


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 23, 2020)

According to a report published by the United States Department of *Veterans *Affairs (VA) in 2016, which analyzed 55 million *veterans*' records from 1979 to 2014, the current analysis indicates that an average of 20 *veterans* die from *suicide* per day.

I used to poo poo such reports until my own daughter (a veteran) committed suicide.  I guess there are many reasons... most we will never understand.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 23, 2020)

The most recent news is even worse. 

https://www.militarytimes.com/news/...cerns-among-experts-hoping-for-positive-news/


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> According to a report published by the United States Department of *Veterans *Affairs (VA) in 2016, which analyzed 55 million *veterans*' records from 1979 to 2014, the current analysis indicates that an average of 20 *veterans* die from *suicide* per day.
> 
> I used to poo poo such reports until my own daughter (a veteran) committed suicide.  I guess there are many reasons... most we will never understand.


(((((((((((((( SD )))))))))))))


----------

